# Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?



## Invisible_XXI (9. April 2010)

*Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?*

Ich bin sicherlich nicht der Einzige, der den Trend beobachtet hat, dass Mäuse mit immer höheren DPI Werten auf den Markt kommen.

Das ist sicherlich für die Produktwerbung nützlich, jedoch frage ich mich, ob so hohe DPI überhaupt irgendeinen anderen Sinn haben?

Ich habe bspw. eine Roccat Kone hier und lasse sie auf der niedrigsten Einstellung (= 800 DPI) laufen, weil mir alles andere einfach viel zu schnell ist und der Mauszeiger dadurch nicht mehr kontrollierbar wird, sowohl in Windows, als auch in Spielen.

Benutzt jemand von euch seine Maus mit 3200 oder noch mehr DPI?! Wenn ja, warum?


----------



## buzty (9. April 2010)

*AW: Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?*

da eröffnet aber wer ne menge threads mit guten fragen 

seh ich eigentlich genauso wie du. klar, wenn man nen 30''-monitor hat mögen 400dpi-mäuse nervig sein, einfach da man sehr weite wege gehen muss. ich habe aber auch 23'' mit fullhd und nutze nur 800dpi. jedem das seine, ich kenn leute die nutzen bei 22'' die höchste einstellung der kone und hohe ingame-sense-werte, müssen die maus also für 360° wirklich nur nen paar milimeter bewegen. wär nicht mein geschmack, aber naja, jedem das seine. 5600-dpi-mäuse sind aber mMn wirklich übertrieben, da hätte man ja 2 30''monitore (bei normaler windoof-sense) in einem zoll überquert, ob man das sinnvoll kontrollieren kann...

btw: benutze meine kinzu mit 800dpi (über umschalter 400 dpi)


----------



## Two-Face (9. April 2010)

*AW: Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?*

Über 5000 dpi halte ich auch für völlig übertrieben - aber damit wird halt nunmal mit Technologie geworben. Wenn der Konkurrent mehr dpi auf die Waage bringt, dann muss da natürlich die Messlatte gleich noch weiter nach oben geschraubt werden.

Ich bin der Meinung, das 1600 oder höchstens 2000 auch für sehr rasante Games, wie die _Unreal Tournament_-Reihe völlig ausreicht.
Selber benutzte ich eine Logitech G5 refresh, die 2000 dpi, welche die maximal zusammenbringt, habe ich noch nie gebraucht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?*

Ich hab immer noch meine MX 518 mit 1800dpi ist bei ego Shotern völlig ausreichend. Aber ich würd schon sagen das 800 dpi das absolute minimum sind.


----------



## Lyran (9. April 2010)

*AW: Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?*

Mit 800dpi käme ich nicht klar, lasse meine G5 immer auf 2000dpi laufen. Wenn Freunde zu Besuch sind muss ich immer erstmal die Taste zeigen welche die DPI Zahl senkt  Ist wohl einfach Gewöhnungssache


----------



## Pravasi (9. April 2010)

*AW: Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?*

Roccat Kone,1200+1600,ganz selten mal 2000.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (9. April 2010)

*AW: Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?*

Also ich bin Ingame Lowsenser und unter Windoof nutz ich 3200Dpi find ich einfach angenehmer


----------



## mr_sleeve (9. April 2010)

*AW: Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?*

Mal ne Frage am Rande...

DPI bezeichnet ja die Abtastgenauigkeit der Maus. Wenn man diese aufs Maximum stellt und im Windows aufs Minimale müsste die Maus doch genauer arbeiten als andersrum, bzw. wenn man an der Maus die Geschwindigkeit mit Hilfe der DPI-Regulierung herunterstellt ?


----------



## Arctosa (10. April 2010)

*AW: Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?*



mr_sleeve schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage am Rande...
> 
> DPI bezeichnet ja die Abtastgenauigkeit der Maus. Wenn man diese aufs Maximum stellt und im Windows aufs Minimale müsste die Maus doch genauer arbeiten als andersrum, bzw. wenn man an der Maus die Geschwindigkeit mit Hilfe der DPI-Regulierung herunterstellt ?



Auf die Frage hätte ich auch gerne eine Antwort, wenn sich deine Vermutung bestätigt würde das ja  den DPI-Wahnsinn erklären.

Ich persönlich bin mit meiner Imperator auf 2000DPI zufrieden


----------



## mapLayer (10. April 2010)

*AW: Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?*

Also ich spiel ja mit 4000 dpi allerdings hab ich die Maussensitivität(schreibt man das so) im spiel drinnen dafür auf ein Minimum.
Es ist halt viel Präziser.


----------



## -Masterchief- (10. April 2010)

*AW: Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?*

Ja ich zock mit meiner G9x mit 2000dpi das reicht völlig


----------



## mr_sleeve (10. April 2010)

*AW: Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?*

wäre interessant ob die ganzen highsenser die mit 2000 dpi prahlen auch im spiel die empfindlichkeit auf hoch gestellt haben.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (10. April 2010)

*AW: Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?*

der unterschied wäre echt mal interessant:

hohe DPI und niedrige ingame-sensitivität VS niedrige DPI und hohe ingame-sensitivität

das gleiche für windows wäre sicherlich auch interessant.


----------



## ChaoticBlessings (10. April 2010)

*AW: Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?*



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> der unterschied wäre echt mal interessant:
> 
> hohe DPI und niedrige ingame-sensitivität VS niedrige DPI und hohe ingame-sensitivität
> 
> das gleiche für windows wäre sicherlich auch interessant.




Das erscheint zumindest mir logisch. Die DPI gibt ja schlicht an, was die Maus abtastet. Also, wieviele "Schritte" die Maus nach rechts an den Computer sendet, wenn du eine eine Handbewegung nach rechts machst.
Wie der Computer / das Spiel diese Schritte dann interpretiert liegt dann am Computer. Das heißt, wenn du eine 1:1 Übersetzung hast macht der Mauszeiger genausoviele Schritte, wie die Maus sendet. bei einer 1:2 nur noch halbsoviele. Bei 2:1 doppelt soviele etc.

Das resultiert natürlich rein logisch in einer höheren Präzision beim "Downscaling" und einer geringeren Präzision beim "Upscaling". Das sollte hier ähnlich wie im Grafikbereich sein. Wenn du eine niedrige Präzision eingestellt hast, dafür eine hohe Mausbeschleunigung unter Windows oder in einem Spiel, also gehen wir davon aus ein 4:1, dann wirst du zwangsläufig unpräziser sein als wenn du stattdessen eine viermal so hohe DPI hast, dafür eine 1:1 Umsetzung. Weil du mit einem 4:1 upscaling immer auch nur 4er Schritte machst. Mit einer 1:1 immer einzelne. Sozusagen gehen dir bei einem 4:1 Upscaling 3 Schritte zwischendurch an Präzision "verloren".

Die Überlegung führt zu dem Schluss, das hohe DPI-Werte für die Präzision durchaus logisch sind. Aber auch zu dem Schluss, dass es irgendwann reicht. Und das es potentiell besser ist, Hohe DPI mit niedriger Softwareseitiger Mausbeschleunigung zu haben als andersherum.

Disclaimer: Ich habe hier nur versucht logisch zu denken. Mag sein, dass das Softwareseitig in Wirklichkeit anders gelöst ist.


----------



## AMDman (10. April 2010)

*AW: Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?*

ich zocke mit der sentinel mit 5600dpi...!


----------



## ghostadmin (10. April 2010)

*AW: Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?*

Also ich habe meine Kone meist auf 2400 dpi, selten mal auf 3200 und manchmal auf 800 wenns sehr präzise sein muss^^
Ich brauch für gewöhnlich ne Maus mit der ich schnell von A nach B komme.


----------



## Rimarx (10. April 2010)

*AW: Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?*

Mit 800dpi komm ich nicht mehr so recht klar, meine G5 läuft immer mit 2k dpi (das reicht auch finde ich) und dann reduzierter Windows/Ingame Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## mapLayer (10. April 2010)

*AW: Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?*

Ihr müsst nur mal die DPI auf 100 oder so stellen und dafür die In-Game sensitivität ganz hoch und ihr werdet sehen wies abartig am ruckeln is bei jeder bewegung.
-maplayer


----------



## mr_sleeve (10. April 2010)

*AW: Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?*



AMDman schrieb:


> ich zocke mit der sentinel mit 5600dpi...!



Dann aber im Game die niedrigste Einstellung, aber selbst dann ist das noch enorm


----------



## STSLeon (10. April 2010)

*AW: Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?*

Windows 1600 DPI und beim Zocken (BC2) nochmal höher


----------



## Artas (10. April 2010)

*AW: Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?*

Bei meiner logitech mx 518 benutze ich für windows und games 1800dpi, nur für css stelle ich sie runter.


----------



## buzty (10. April 2010)

*AW: Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?*

bin mir grad nicht sicher, aber die dpi geben doch im enteffekt nur an wie viel pixel die maus sich bei bewegung bin einem inch bewegt oder? ich mein wenn hohe dpi-zahlen was bringen würden würden doch sämtliche "professionellen" spieler nicht mit zb ner intelli 1.1 spielen sondern mit iwas mit >5000dpi denk ich. wenn man highsense spielt ist es klar, sollte man auch eine höhere dpi-zahl wählen damit nicht ein grobe abtastung praktisch hochgerechnet werden muss, andersrum gilt das ganze jedoch genauso denke ich. ich habe schon rumexperimentiert und treffe mit viel dpi und wenig sense zumindest nicht besser!


----------



## maestrocool (10. April 2010)

*AW: Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?*

 seh schon ...muss mal kleinen Grundkurs geben.


Maus 400 DPI    <--- 400 Bildpunkte pro Sekunde
Maus 5000 DPI  <----5000 Bildpunkte pro Sekunde

soweit wars schon klar, aber das sind nur die DPI die die Maus aufnehmen kann, nicht die DPI die an Windows weitergegeben wird (diese Zahl wird meist von den Herstellern unterschlagen)

angenommener Bildschirm 1600 Bildpunkte breit und 1080 Bildpunkte hoch
also von links nach rechts 1600 Bildpunkte, die 400 DPI (Bildpunkte) Maus braucht theoretisch 1600/400=4 Sekunden von einem ende zum anderen aber in Windows wäre das natürlich viel zu langsam, aber dafür gibt es ja die Mausbeschleunigung (ca1 sek), dabei verliert man aber die Präzision.

bei der 5000 dpi Maus wäre das dann 1600/5000= 0,32 sek und mit Win Mausbeschleunigung ca 0,07 sek

das wäre aber natürlich viel zu schnell darum wird auch nicht so schnell übertragen und ein teil fällt raus aus der Rechnung....nehmen wir also an das nur 2000 dpi übertragen werden 1600/2000= 0,8 sek was schon passabler ist und auch realistisch, die Präzision steigt enorm und man kann immer noch in Windows die Beschleunigung herunter schrauben Nachteil ist das eben viel mehr Daten übertragen werden müssen und Windows auch länger braucht um diese Daten auszuwerten und den Mauszeiger auf den richtigen Punkt setzt.

was aber jetzt auf das Thema zurückkommt warum einige Spieler trotzdem mit nur 800 dpi Mäusen, oder ähnlichen, spielen ist ganz einfach, 800 dpi reichen locker aus um hoch präzise zu zocken.
weil: die Maus weniger zeit braucht um die Position zu bestimmen = die Latenz sinkt
weil: es müssen nicht so viele Daten übertragen werden    = die Latenz sinkt 
weil: es müssen nicht so viele Daten umgerechnet werden = die Latenz sinkt
Latenz und Präzision ist für Spieler alles
bei Grafikern ist Latenz nicht wichtig aber dafür Präzision und DPI um so mehr
aber die Monitore werden größer und deswegen braucht man auch wieder mehr dpi (bei den Mäusen) um das auszugleichen (wer will schon 2 Sekunden warten bis der Mauszeiger auf der anderen Seite des Bildschirms ist) 

Achtung: bis auf das Fazit, sind alle Zahlen rein spekulativ und nur als Anschauungsobjekt gedacht, um aufzuzeigen wie es praktisch gemacht wird. 

Fazit die Maus-DPI an den Monitor anpassen ist die beste Lösung
400 DPI für 800x600,1024x800 und ähnlichen Monitorgrößen
800 DPI für 1280x1024 und ähnlichen Monitorgrößen
1000-1200 DPI für 1600x1080 und ähnlichen Monitorgrößen
ca.1500-2000 DPI 2xxx x1xxx sry kann die nächsten Größen nicht mehr richtig abschätzen ...die bisherigen Werte waren praktische Erfahrungswerte.

mfg Maestrocool


----------



## -Masterchief- (10. April 2010)

*AW: Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?*



Artas schrieb:


> Bei meiner logitech mx 518 benutze ich für windows und games 1800dpi, nur für css stelle ich sie runter.


Hi!
Warum stellst du sie für css runter ?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?*

maestrocool danke für die tolle Info, hab wieder was dazu gelernt. Mit deinem Wissen wirst du die Community hir echt bereichern.


----------



## buzty (10. April 2010)

*AW: Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?*

jetzt bin ich aber verwirrt: was hat denn die einheit DOTS PER INCH (also PUNKTE PRO ZOLL) mit der ZEIT zu tun? der einzige grund warum ne maus mit wenig dpi langsmaer am anderen bildrand ist ist doch weil man sie weiter bewegen muss dachte ich immer. das mit der latenz glaub ich dir und klingt auch logisch, dass die maus halt noch eine kürzere ansprechzeit hat. aber das die dpi angibt wie viele bildpunkte ne maus pro sekunde aufzeichnet wär mir neu...
razer gibt ja zb auch immer an wie viel dpi UND wieviel fps die maus hat...


----------



## Invisible_XXI (10. April 2010)

*AW: Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?*

*wäre cool, wenn pcgh mal ein special zu dem thema bringen könnte. da würde ich sogar mal ne ausgabe kaufen 
genau das sind doch fragen, wie sie nicht besser zu pcgames und hardware passen könnten!
*

also was die DPI, Poling Rate, FPS, Beschleunigung, Geschwindigkeit, Latenz und alles was damit in verbindung gebracht wird einfach zu verstehen erklärt.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (10. April 2010)

*AW: Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?*

sry, double post


----------



## maestrocool (10. April 2010)

*AW: Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?*

Hab doch noch extra dazu geschrieben das weder die Zeiten noch die DPI reale Werte sind und nur zu Vergleichszwecken dienen (damit man sich ne Vorstellung machen kann).
und trotzdem, selbstverständlich haben Mäuse unterschiedliche weitergabezeiten ...maus A gibt die Positionsinfo schneller an Windows weiter als maus B das merkt man sehr schnell wenn man billige Standard-mäuse mit besseren Spielermäusen vergleicht,
und ich hab auch gesagt das viele Maushersteller eben nicht angeben oder findet man so eine FPS Angabe bei Logitechmäusen? eher nicht aber ein paar wenige geben sie halt doch an wie zb die Razor, oder Roccat

nicht alles auf die Goldwaage legen Leute...mein Fazit welche Maus zu welchem Monitor stimmt, der Rest ist ausgedacht zum Vergleich.

mfg Maestrocool 

da stimmt grad was mit dem Forum nicht...hätte auch fast nen Doppelpost gemacht


----------



## maestrocool (10. April 2010)

*AW: Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?*



buzty schrieb:


> der einzige grund warum ne maus mit wenig dpi langsamer am anderen bildrand ist ist doch weil man sie weiter bewegen muss dachte ich immer...



falsch du kannst jederzeit mit einer 400 DPI maus schneller (am Bildschirmrand) sein als mit einer 2000 DPI maus, denn das ist eine Einstellungssache in Windows/Treiber aber wie oft du dabei den Mauszeiger in der Zeit zu sehen bekommst ist dabei die Frage....bei 400 dpi siehst du die Maus nur ruckeln weil die position eben nicht so oft weitergegeben wird wenn in windows so schnell gestellt wird....dagegen hat die 2000 dpi maus den vorteil auf seiner seite und kann eben aufgrund seiner Präzision und weil sie im Windows nicht so schnell eingestellt wurde ruckelfrei und ohne (wie bei der angenommenen 400 dpi maus) zu verschwinden über den Bildschirm gleiten aufgrund der höheren Datenrate.

außerdem waren die Bildschirme früher kleiner und man brauchte so hohe dpi nicht, heute braucht man sie leider, was aber bei den höheren Datenraten halt auch wieder ein kleines bisschen mehr Latenz heißt...
lassen wir das...dafür hab ich ja die kleine Mausrichtlinie hingeschrieben (ist auch nicht in Stein gemeißelt, ne alte MX700(so latenzfrei wie ne Kabelmaus ) war immer besser als die laser MX trotz der 800dpi)
es kommt halt schon auch darauf an wie die Hersteller ihre Mäuse bauen und ich trauere der guten alten MX700 immer noch ein bisschen nach aber leider hat sie unter Vista oder Win7 keinerlei Treiberunterstützung mehr.

@Invisible_XXI klar wäre so ein Spezial mal wieder angebracht...wann gab es das das letzte mal ? 2003 oder so? ist auf jeden fall mal wieder soweit das PCGH was über Hardware schreibt, 
ich kann mich noch erinnern das so ein Mausspezial bei/mit der Logitech Laser MX war.ka wie lange das jetzt wirklich her ist.

mfg Maestrocool


----------



## buzty (10. April 2010)

*AW: Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?*

ich wollt hier nichts auf die goldwaage legen, sry wenn das so rüberkam . dass mäuse unterschiedliche latenzen usw haben stimmt, da hab ich dir ja auch nicht widersprochen, sehe ich sogar genauso. auch dass man die maus zum monitor und den gewohnheiten aussuchen sollte ist wahr. ich bin nur nicht der meinung bzw mir nicht sicher dass die dpi-zahl direkt etwas mit der latenz usw zu tun hat. ach ps: wie kommst du auf fps bei logitech, meinst du damit mich oder hab ich wen überlesen? ich meinte ja auch razer


----------



## maestrocool (10. April 2010)

*AW: Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?*

Halb so wild habs so gemeint:
...dachte wär deutlich das bei Logitech solche Angaben nicht dabei stehen außer gerade noch DPI oder welche Sensortechnik sie verwendet haben (whoo Laser,whoo Darkfield) was leider gar nix bringt auf einem normalen Mauspad außer kleines bisschen höhere Auflösung) ,was aber wirklich besser wurde ist der neue (USB)UnifiedSender/Empfänger
hab nix gegen Razor oder Logitech oder andere, weil jeder Mensch was anderes braucht oder mit was anderem besser klar kommt.
du hast schon recht das die DPI nicht direkt in Latenz umgerechnet werden kann, weil jeder Originalhersteller eine andere Technik benutzt, und es auch davon zum großen teil abhängt, wie schnell/langsam und Latenz, ihre Maus reagiert.
aber innerhalb eines Herstellers kann man schon damit rechnen (zumindest ein bisschen)

mfg Maestrocool


----------



## Invisible_XXI (11. April 2010)

*AW: Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?*

die latenz finde ich aber interessant. ist es wirklich so, dass weder die mäuse noch die PCs an sich die daten hoher DPI raten ohne latenz verarbeiten können?!

halt ich für fragwürdig, da zum einen die rechenkapazitäten ständig steigen und zum anderen die mäuse doch extra dafür produziert werden. sicher, es kann alles möglich sein, aber gibt es da beweise/untersuchungen oder dergleichen?

ein grund mehr für pcgh ein dickes special rauszubringen


----------



## NCphalon (11. April 2010)

*AW: Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?*

Glaub bei USB1.1 gab es Probleme weil über das Kabel nur alle 8 ms ein Signal gesendet wurde (125Hz Abtastrate) aber ich glaub das wurde mit USB2.0 behoben.


----------



## Bullveyr (11. April 2010)

*AW: Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?*



maestrocool schrieb:


> seh schon ...muss mal kleinen Grundkurs geben.


Mir ist nicht ganz klar was du mit deinem Grundkurs sagen willst aber auf jeden Fall liegst du falsch. 

Ich bin nicht unbedingt der Experte was die Software-Seite von Windows angeht aber ich versteh was von Mäusen.

Erst einmal ist der Begriff DPI (dots per inch) falsch, richtig ist CPI (counts per inch) welcher auch von den Sensor-Herstellern verwendet wird.
CPI bedeutet wie viel Counts der Sensor bei einer Bewegung von einem Inch (2,54 cm) weitergibt, das sagt aber nichts darüber aus wie richtig diese Counts sind und Sensoren haben die Tendenz @high CPI "ungenauer" zu sein.
Daher ist es nur bedingt sinnvoll hohe CPI mit niedrigerer Sensitivity runter zu regeln, auch wenn dadurch diese gewisse Ungenauigkeit kompensiert wird.

Das kann in diversen Spielen auch zu Problem führen, bestes Beispiel ist CS 1.6.
CS nützt "get/set pointer position", d.h. im Hintergrund wird die relative Bewegung des Cursors auf dem Desktop auf den Bildschirm Mittelpunkt bezogen hergenommen. Das Problem dabei ist wenn man den Bildschirm-Rand erreicht geht die Bewegung nicht mehr weiter, die maximale Geschwindigkeit ist erreicht und bekommt "negative acceleration".
Bei high CPI (+ niedriger Bildschirm Auflösung) erreicht man den Rand natürlich schneller und kann auch durch eine hohe Frequenz (bestimmt durch die FPS) in der der Cursor zurück gesetzt wird nicht kompensiert werden.
Bei der Source Engine ist die max. Frequenz afaik höher, daher gibt es dort das Problem weniger.
Mit Direct Input oder Raw Input gibt es das Prob natürlich nicht.

Neg. Accel. kann auch durch eine Hardware Limitierung auftreten. Ältere Mäuse hatten nur einen "8 bit per axis" Datenpfad, d.h. Δx/y ist auf +128/-127 counts beschränkt was natürlich zu einer relativ geringen max. Geschwindigkeit führt (mit mehr CPI wäre es noch extremer) wenn man nur eine Polling Rate (wie oft pro Sekunde sendet die Maus Daten an den PC) von 125 Hz hat .

Dafür gibt es 2 Lösungen:

- "Breiterer" Datenpfad von 12 oder 16 bit per Axis was aktuellere Mäuse haben.

- Höhere Pollingrate: Darum hat man früher um eine höhere max. Geschwindigkeit zu erreichen bei Nagern wie der MS IME/WMO/IMO den USB-Port übertaktetet.

Bluetooth dürfte wohl immer noch eine ähnliche Limitierung haben, imho dürfte die Razer Orochi im Bluetooth Mode auf "nur" 2000 CPI beschränkt sein.

Latenz durch den Sensor selbst gibts es eigentlich keine bzw. ist sie irrelevant. der Sensor tastet (wenn er mit klassischer Image Correlation arbeite) den Untergrund mehrere Tausend mal pro Sekunde ab und kommuniziert auch schnell genug mit der MCU der Maus.
Unterschiedliche Mäuse haben natuerlich unterschiedliche Latenzen aber nicht weil der Sensor mit mehr CPI läuft, auch nicht auf Windows Basis.
Ein Japaner hat mal nen Test gemacht, durch den verwendeten LCD nicht optimal aber trotzdem sehr interessant: klick.

Mal abgesehen von der Frage wie viel DPI die eigene Hand in der Hitze des Gefechts überhaupt hat kann man sich auch die Frage stellen wie viel Präzision man eigentlich braucht.

Nehmen wir als Beispiel mal meine Einstellungen her. Ich zocke mit 400 CPI und brauche für eine 360° Drehung rund 35cm (35cm/360°), d.h. auf eine Entfernung von 40 m bedeutet 1 Count von der Maus etwas weniger als 5 cm, das ist für mich genau genug und ich würde von mehr CPI nicht profitieren.

Abschließend kann ich nur sagen macht euch zu keinen großen Kopf über CPI, ihr braucht meist weniger als ihr denkt aber leider wird die Qualität einer Maus leider oft fälschlicherweise an den CPI gemessen und viele denken mehr CPI ist gleich besser.
Genau aus dem Grund sind die von der Herstellern angegebene CPI Werte oft gelogen und nur interpoliert.

PS: Für (v.a. technische) Fragen stehe ich gerne zu Verfügung.


----------



## maestrocool (12. April 2010)

*AW: Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?*



Bullveyr schrieb:


> Mir ist nicht ganz klar was du mit deinem Grundkurs sagen willst aber auf jeden Fall liegst du falsch.
> 
> - Höhere Pollingrate: Darum hat man früher um eine höhere max. Geschwindigkeit zu erreichen bei Nagern wie der MS IME/WMO/IMO den USB-Port übertaktetet.
> 
> ...


Praktisch gesehen habe ich das gleiche geschrieben, wie du, nur leichter verständlich und ohne deine komplizierte Erklärung (die technische Laien nicht verstehen, 
außerdem was hilft es einem Laien zu sagen das manche Spiele auf Mäuse anders reagieren).

Das mit den Pollingraten und der Busgeschwindigkeit von USB und PS2 hab ich bewusst weggelassen damit es nicht noch komplizierter wird, 
auch das man früher USB oder PS2 übertaktet hat für bessere Präzision oder schnellere Geschwindigkeit der Mäuse.

hab ich nicht geschrieben, dass man eine Maus ausprobieren sollte?
die Daten einer Maus helfen immer nur bedingt, ausprobieren ob die Maus gut in der Hand liegt, ob sie von der Geschwindigkeit und Präzision passt, 
alles dass kann man nur selbst entscheiden, und bei nem guten Treiber auch noch ein bisschen verbessern (außer, wie die Maus in der Hand liegt)
diesen Vorteil haben meist nur preismäßig etwas teurere Geräte.

trotzdem Danke, für deinen Text, einige werden damit sicher schon was anfangen können.

mfg Maestrocool


----------



## Invisible_XXI (12. April 2010)

*AW: Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?*

jetzt haben wir ja schon 2 meinungen, die sich relativ schlüssig anhören... ^^

@bullveyr: wenn die dpi falsch angegeben werden, also eigentlich niedriger sind. sollte man dann nicht trotzdem mehr dpi wählen, weil die niedrigeren werte dann eigentlich noch niedriger wären? ^^ oder sind dann nur die höheren werte falsch?


ich will ein pcgh special, das mir das noch ein bisschen einfacher erklärt und mit bildern, beispielen etc ^^ irgendwie ist das thema ziemlich interessant und auch komplexer als man meinen könnte.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (12. April 2010)

*AW: Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?*

huch, da ist was schiefgelaufen  ich wollte eigentlich editieren... naja, hier das neue:

wie könnt ihr euch eigentlich erklären, dass ich bei ner mx518 und einer roccat kone ein ganz anderes gefühl für den mauszeiger brauche, obwohl dpi und co gleich eingstellst sein müssten?! also irgendwie bewegt sich der zeiger bei den beiden mäusen anders. grade bei längeren bzw., schnelleren bewegungen.
kann es sein, dass die unterschiedlichen mäuse die signale irgendwie anders verwerten?
(beschleunigung habe ich ausgeschalten, dpi gleich viel eingestellt (800), und sensitivity sollte auch stimmen, weils bei kleinen bewegungen wie gewohnt läuft.


----------



## maestrocool (12. April 2010)

*AW: Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?*

ich hab festgestellt das die Mausbeschleunigung anders ist bei der Kone, sie beschleunigt fast gar nicht, selbst wenn man die Beschleunigung hochdreht,
dafür aber hat man, mit der Kone, in Spielen wenig Probleme einen Punkt präzise anzuvisieren, aber genau dafür wurde sie ja auch gemacht 
wenn man das gleiche mit einer Logitech haben will muss man schon die Mausbeschleunigung komplett ausschalten.

oops nicht gesehen das du das schon gemacht hast, aber da weiß ich dann auch nicht wirklich weiter.
kann mir aber sehr gut Vorstellen das die Arbeitsweise dieser Mäuse unterschiedlich ist (vom Bild aufnehmen, Positionsbestimmung und natürlich hat der Treiber 
auch noch ein Wörtchen mitzureden, aber im großen und ganzen ist wohl die Kone selbst, völlig anders aufgebaut als die Logitech (Hardware mäßig)).

mfg Maestrocool


----------



## Chron-O-John (12. April 2010)

*AW: Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?*

Hoi

bei Hardwareluxx gibts auch einen schönen artikel darüber, der is ganz gut erklärt, wie ich finde:
Hardwareluxx - Artikel: Gaming-Dschungel aufgedeckt


----------



## maestrocool (12. April 2010)

*AW: Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?*

Hey Danke, 
der Artikel ist gut Erklärt und einfach zu lesen und aktuell, besonders interessant was sie über die optischen Sensoren schreiben.

mfg Maestrocool


----------



## Bullveyr (12. April 2010)

*AW: Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?*

@maestrocool

Es ging mir darum, dass du den Faktor Zeit eingebracht hast, was ich für Blödsinn halte (nicht böse gemeint) aber vielleicht verstehe ich auch einfach nicht ganz was du sagen wolltest.



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> @bullveyr: wenn die dpi falsch angegeben werden, also eigentlich niedriger sind. sollte man dann nicht trotzdem mehr dpi wählen, weil die niedrigeren werte dann eigentlich noch niedriger wären? ^^ oder sind dann nur die höheren werte falsch?


Normalerweise werden nur die CPI-Werte, die der Sensor nicht kann interpoliert.
Beispiel Roccat Kova, hat nen 1600 CPI Sensor (der gleiche wie z.B. MX518 oder Diamondback), die 3200 CPI sind interpoliert.

Zu deinem MX518-Kone Problem:

Ursachen kann es recht viele geben: nicht optimales Mousepad für eine der beiden Mäuse, Treiber/Software, "Sensor-Settings", restliche Hardware der Maus, etc.

Grundsätzlich ist CPI auch kein fixer Wert und hängt von verschieden Faktoren wie z.B. Unterlage, Abstand zur Unterlage und auch Bewegung ab.
Das heißt wenn du bei 2 unterschiedlichen den gleichen CPI-Wert einstellst wirst du kaum die genau gleiche Sensitivity haben.
Zudem hält der Sensor der MX518 die CPI bei Bewegung stabiler als der der Kone (das stützt sich aber rein auf Benches eines Japaners).
Technisch funktionieren die Sensoren gleich, nur nutzt die Kone eine VCSEL (Laser) statt einer normalen LED zur Beleuchtung des Untergrundes.

Edit: huh, den Artikel hab ich bisher ja total übersehen, gut geschrieben aber bei ein paar Dingen hab ich noch was zu mosern:

Optische Sensoren:

Das bezieht sich rein auf Avago und ein paar andere Hersteller, Cypress hat z.B. eine anderes IAS (image acquiring system) und der Philips twin-eye (Razer 3.5G Laser) funktioniert nach einem komplett anderen Prinzip.

4-Way Wheel:

Man könnte auch auf die Nachteile, nämlich dass es als Wheel selbst kaum mit "normalen" 2-Way wheels mithalten kann, eingehen.

FPS:

Mehr FPS heißt nicht gleich automatisch besser wenn man Sensoren unterschiedlicher Hersteller vergleicht, aber die Grundaussage stimmt.


----------



## buzty (12. April 2010)

*AW: Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?*



Bullveyr schrieb:


> @maestrocool
> 
> Es ging mir darum, dass du den Faktor Zeit eingebracht hast, was ich für Blödsinn halte (nicht böse gemeint) aber vielleicht verstehe ich auch einfach nicht ganz was du sagen wolltest.



ok, war ich nicht der einzige der damit ein problem hatte. aber treotzdem frag ich mich immer wieder woher du so schei*enviel darüber weißt


----------



## Bullveyr (12. April 2010)

*AW: Was bringt so viel DPI bei Mäusen?*

Hat mich einfach irgendwann interessiert, daher hab ich mal im Netz gesucht was man so findet, Data-Sheets und ähnliches der Maushersteller durchgelesen und so bin ich in Kontakt mit nem R&D Manager eines Mausherstellers gekommen.


----------

